# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Frecuencia de cosecha  de la Palta Hass

## joselparsa

Hola a todos, estoy empezando a implementar mi fundo de palta Hass en Virú, y se que la cosecha de la palta Hass es aproximadamente 3 - 4 años después de la siembra y la época de cosecha es de marzo a octubre. Mi pregunta es: durante estos 8 meses cual es la frecuencia con la que se cosecha, es decir cual es la cantidad promedio por mes que se puede obtener en un cultivo bien manejado? Los articulos de internet dan esta informacion pero en Tn/por Ha al año. que generalmente puede ser un promedio de 10 Tn.
Podria por favor alguien, proporcionarme esta informcion que necesito o en todo caso enviarme algunos links donde pueda encontrar la informacion que necesito.
Muchas gracias.Temas similares: palta hass Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales Palta hass ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú?

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Hola   Si bien la época de cosecha en el Perú es en estos meses. Un mismo lote debería cosecharse durante uno o dos meses. Dependiendo de tus condiciones climáticas  otros factores un lote puede ser más temprano o más tardío.  Lo más importante es que la fruta tenga la madurez mínima de cosecha. Si por cuestiones comerciales quisieras atrasar tu cosecha, el palto es un cultivo que permite hace esto dentro de ciertos límites. Los índices de madurez de este cultivo los puedes encontrar en libros o internet.  Slds

----------


## joselparsa

Muchas  gracias por tu aporte amigo Benja, lo tomaré  encuenta , si pudieras enviarme  algunos links donde pueda  encontrar mas información especifica sobre ese punto, para reforzar y planificar de manera mas exacta mi cultivo te lo agradecería  mucho. 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Josel cuantas has manejas? tienes sistema presurizado? tienes paltos en producción? 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------


## Andy Conislla

Hola  
Respondiendo a tu pregunta te digo q la primera cosecha se da al tercer año, la cantidad a cosechar depende mucho de la cantidad de plantas q tengas por Ha y la frecuencia de cosecha depende del grado de madurez de los frutos ya q cuando hay una gran cantidad de frutos se prolonga por mas tiempo la cosecha de 2 a 3 meses ya q los frutos no alcanzan el grado de madurez en forma simultanea, pero en tu primera cosecha no tardaras mas de 1 mes es un calculo aprox.  
Saludos

----------


## joselparsa

Amigo Carlos, yo estoy empezando a implementar mi fundo en Virú,  en el cual estoy destinando 3 Has. para cultivo de Palta  Hass utilizando  el cv. Fuerte como polinizante , no  tengo sistema  de riego presurizado  aun pero estamos implementandolo, y tampoco paltos en producción estoy  planeando iniciar la plantanción  en agosto, mi consulta era la frecuencia de cosecha porque no he podido confirmar  la frecuencia de esta, en los periodos de cosecha  para  considerarlo dentro de mis planes, mi plantación tendrá una densidad de 6 x6 y actualmente  nos encontramos acondicionando el terreno  (con materia organica)despues de haber hecho el respectivo analisis de suelos,  para que los plantones encuentren las mas optimas condiciones de desarrollo. Nuestro proyecto  apunta a  implementar el fundo para alcanzar la mayor producción posible.
Saludos  cordiales.

----------


## joselparsa

Andy, gracias por responder   a mi consulta, te puedo decir que la densidad de mi plantación sera de 6x6. Por lo que me dices  entiendo que despues de 3 años empieza la primera cosecha, la misma que durará 1 mes(ó  2 ó 3 meses dependiendo de la cantidad  de frutos), a esto debo preguntar: durante un  mes cosecharé los frutos que van madurando cada día, cada semana,mejor dicho puede darse el caso de una cosecha diaria? y terminada  esta primera cosecha  a que tiempo se produce la siguiente?
Espero tu respuesta. 
Muchas gracias. 
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Joselparsa, te recomiendo que apliques 3 litros/há del EM-COMPOST para que conviertas la materia organica en aminoacidos, liberes los nutrientes y elimines microorganismos patogenos no deseados. En Virú lo comercializa ECOAGROP esta por la Yoya (Rest. Don Juan). 
Por otro lado te comento esto : Un fruto de palto en producción desde que cuaja hasta la cosecha le toma 9 meses en planta, en nuestra condicion climatica La Libertad, inicia la campaña de paltos en producción en Julio y Cosechan en 15na de Abril, Mayo, 15 Junio. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
044-94-7981326

----------

